# Repair Toshiba DLP TV



## troyjuly (Apr 10, 2008)

I own a 57" Toshiba DLP tv and I am trying to remove the front screen to clean in behind. I removed all the screws from the rear border but can't get the bottom to come out. I do not see any other screws and would think this would be clipped in but not to sure. Has anyone taken one of these apart before?


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have a Toshiba, mine is an RCA DLP TV, but it may be similar. I just took mine apart and replaced the color wheel which was making a lot of noise. I had to take all of the border screws and then, right in the middle at the bottom, about ten inches apart there were two screws that acted as pins that held the bottom front of the screen in place. I had to lift the screen up over the screws and pull the screen out from there. Just lean the screen out a little and shine a flashlight in there and see if you can see any pins like that.


----------

